# High Humidity Problem with Panasonic Split AC



## LLWKL (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi,

I live in Malaysia which has a tropical climate. I have been having extreme difficulties keeping my master bedroom comfortable. 

The L-shaped bedroom is approximately 258 ft2 with 2.5 exterior walls, a 3-panel large sliding window and two other sets of windows. The bedroom is on the west-facing wall, which can get quite hot. 

The contractor suggested a 2 HP non-inverter Split Panasonic AC but I opted for a 1.5 as I was worried about humidity. Alas, the room was often too hot (sometimes 78 °F). I added insulation which helped a lot but it could still be too warm. I rejoiced when the compressor broke for good last November. 

I installed a Panasonic 2.0HP X- Inverter XU18VKH. It is now rainy season and the outside temperature is 77 °F in the evenings and close to 100% RH. The AC is short cycling and the RH can be as high as 80% when I try to maintain 73 °F indoors. If I lower the temperature so that the compressor is always on, the indoor temperature can drop to 68 °F with an RH in the high 60s. I end up with frost on my eyebrows and blue lips but yet still sticky. The air coming from the blower is 66 °F and 85% RH.

I know that I need to change the AC but I don’t know what to replace it with. I have an old York AC downstairs and the dry mode can reduce the RH to almost 30%. It sounds like a Boeing 747 but it works really well.

Do non-inverter ACs remove moisture more effectively than inverters? Do any of the new inverter types still have the dehumidification dry modes? Can anyone suggest a decent reliable AC? I don’t need any negative ions floating about and all the other features; I just need the room to be cool and dry. 

I am at my wits end with this issue. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance,

Luke


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a Tradesmen site only.

Please go to our sister site, diychatroom.com.


----------

